# beim verflüssigen Hintergrund bewaren



## helenchen (12. März 2013)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage. Ich kann jetzt mittlerweile schon recht gut meine Fotos bearbeiten, aber wenn ich den verflüssigen Filtr nehme um den Körper zu modellieren... wie bekomme ich es hin, das der Hintergrund exakt gleich bleibt? und sich nicht verschiebt? zum beispiel das eine Bett kante genau gerade bleibt und nicht schief wird.

Wäre dankbarwenn mir jemand helfen könnte oder ein video kennt wo es genau erklärt wird.. habe nämlich keines gefunden :-(


----------



## Another (13. März 2013)

Beim Filter Verflüssigen hast du dafür das Fixierungsmasken-Werkzeug, welche die Stellen in rot bemalt, welche nicht verändert werden sollen. Damit es noch sauberer wird, würde ich dir jedoch vorschlagen zuvor noch eine Kopie der Ebene zu erzeugen, um im Nachhinein evtl. "doch leicht verschobene Stellen" via anschließender Ebenenmaske zu korrigieren.


----------



## sight011 (13. März 2013)

Oder Ebene dupliziere Person freistellen.

Und nach dem Verflüssigenfilter Teile wieder hin stempeln.



EDIT: Hast Du zum Fixierungsmasken-Werkzeug mal nen Screenshot? Kenn ich gar nicht.


----------



## helenchen (13. März 2013)

Danke für die Antworten.. bei weisen Hintergrund ist es ja auch ganz einfach oder einen der nicht so viele Details hinten hat. Aber im Hintergrund befindet sich Fester, Lampen Bett etc alles was gerade Linien und Kanten hat, so hilft mir die Fixierung nicht gerade viel, wenn ich die Dame 1 kleider größe kleiner mache. es muss doch einen etwas einfacheren Trick geben, Wenn ich die Dame ausschneide und nachehr wieder einsetze dann sehe ich ja von den vorherigen Bild die Fettpölsterchen drunter
 :-(


----------



## sight011 (13. März 2013)

Du bist ja recht neu hier - wenn Du einen Screenshot anhängst von deinem Bild können wir dir natürlich detailierter Tipps zu deinem Problem geben.

lg sight


EDIT: "sehe ich ja von den vorherigen Bild die Fettpölsterchen drunter"

die kann man dann 

a) teilweise wegstempeln 

b) du markierst den Bereich und rechtsklick "inhaltsbasiert füllen"


Schießt Du die Fotos selbst?

Manchmal bietet sich es an - die Fotos vom Stativ zu schießen 

dann machst du ein Bild mit der Dame und eins ohne


----------



## Another (13. März 2013)

@ sight011
Fixierungswerkzeug? Siehe Anhang.
Aber - auch das hilft helenchen nicht weiter - wie ich in ihrem zweiten Beitrag lese.

@ helenchen
Du hast das klassische Problem. Wenn du in deinem Bild etwas wegretuschieren willst (in deinem Fall, die Fettpölsterchen der Dame), musst du den Hintergrund natürlich auch wieder ersetzen. So schlau ist Photoshop noch nicht (ganz *g*). Hier solltest du die Dame zuerst eher ausschneiden, den Hintergrund an den Stellen soweit rekonstruieren, bis dorthin wo du sie später schlanker gemacht hast, und die Dame wieder einfügen.
Hierbei helfen dir der Kopierstempel, Content-Aware-Füllen, die Transformationswerkzeuge und vieles mehr. Ist ein bestimmtes Muster im Hintergrund zu schwierig nachzukonstruieren, , bspw. aufgrund der Perspektive gerader Linien o.v., hilf es mitunter auch das Stück/den Teil komplett mit etwas anderen (anderes Muster / Hintertergrund, etc.) zu ersetzen.
Falls für dich etwas gänzlich zu schwierig erscheint, gibt es hier im Forum auch ein Jobforum, wo dir ggf. jemand helfen kann.




sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Schießt Du die Fotos selbst?
> Manchmal bietet sich es an - die Fotos vom Stativ zu schießen
> dann machst du ein Bild mit der Dame und eins ohne



Das ist natürlich der beste Weg. Halt wie beim greenscreen.


----------



## sight011 (14. März 2013)

Cool Danke!

Soll das im zweiten Bild zeigen das der BG sich nicht geändert hat?


----------



## Another (15. März 2013)

Ja. Toll wa? ^^


----------



## sight011 (15. März 2013)

Irgendwie cool...

Aber mir fällt kein Fallbeispiel ein, wo das wirklich hilfreich wäre ;- )

Normalerweise will man ja nen Bereich zusammenschieben um paar Kilos runter zu nehmen^^


----------



## Another (15. März 2013)

Also persönlich nutze ich das Fixierungstool ständig mit dem Filter. Nur eben nicht für solche großen Bereiche, eher für Dinge die absolut nicht angerührt werden sollen. Meist starre Dinge, wie Augen, gerade Linien, etc., die ihre Ursprungsform nicht verlieren sollen, wenn man drum herum arbeiten will -- oder Dinge gar verschoben werden sollen, aber auf keinen Fall der Rest drumherum.

Photoshop bietet jedem ja genügend Tools Bilder so zu bearbeiten, dass jeder seinen Workflow für sich finden kann. Und manchmal will ich bspw. nicht nur mit einer Ebebenmaske hinterher arbeiten müssen u. Bildelemende kopieren, wieder einfügen, retuschieren, anpassen, etc., wenn ich dies in einem Rutsch alles im Verflüssigen-Modus bewerkstelligen kann.


----------

